# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  έλεγχος ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο

## robotakias

Μετράω τον ηλεκτρολυτικό με το πολύμετρο *στην ένδειξη των Ohm* (το + του πολυμέτρου, στο + του πυκνωτή). Αν ο πυκνωτής είναι καλός, θα δω την τιμή να αυξάνεται μέχρι να πάει άπειρο που σημαίνει οτι ο πυκνωτής φορτίζεται. Αν αλλάξω τους ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου και συνδέσω το + του πολυμέτρου με το - του πυκνωτή, ο πυκνωτής θα εκφορτιστεί.

*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθει κάτι το πολύμετρο απο την εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή?*

----------


## SV1JRT

OXI. Το πολύμετρο στην μέτρηση τάσης, έχει πολύ υψηλη αντίσταση στην είσοδο των ακροδεκτών.
Μπορεί όμως να σκάσει ο πυκνωτής, αν είναι κανένας περίεργος ηλεκτρολυτικός 3.3V και του βάλεις ανάποδη πολικότητα.

----------


## robotakias

> OXI. Το πολύμετρο στην μέτρηση τάσης, έχει πολύ υψηλη αντίσταση στην είσοδο των ακροδεκτών.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου αλλά αν προσέξεις το μήνυμά μου, το πολύμετρο το βάζω στην ένδειξη των Ohm.

----------


## electron

Συνάδελφε  :Smile:  το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα των Ωμ παράγει μια τάση προκειμένου να μετρήσει αντίσταση. Τώρα όσο για τον προβληματισμό σου, από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει να σκάσει πυκνωτής από την τάση που βγάζει το πολύμετρο. Αφήνω ένα μικρό ενδεχόμενο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, στην περίπτωση που μετράμε έναν πυκνωτή υψηλής τάσης, με μέγγερ. Ακόμα κι αυτό όμως το ενδεχόμενο μπορεί να συμβεί στην ακραία περίπτωση που το μέγγερ είναι παλαιού τύπου με το κλασικό μανιατό.

----------


## robotakias

> Τώρα όσο για τον προβληματισμό σου, από προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει να σκάσει πυκνωτής από την τάση που βγάζει το πολύμετρο.



Γειά σου και απο μένα συνάδελφε  :Cool:  ! Ο προβληματισμός που έχω είναι μήπως η εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα του πολυμέτρου, λόγω του οτι θα του διοχετεύσει κάποια ποσότητα ρεύματος (αφού θα έχουμε εκφόρτιση).

----------


## spiroscfu

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο αν το βάλεις στην θέση των αμπερ (που έχει πάρα πολύ μικρή αντίσταση).

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Δέν καταλάβατε τι ρώτησε ο ανθρωπος! ....
Είπε οτι επειδή θα είναι φορτισμένος ο πυκνωτής, μήπος η παρουσία τάσης ενώ είναι στα Ωμ κάνει ζημιά στο πολύμετρο.

Λόιπόν φίλε τα πολύμετρα απο ενα επίπεδο και μετά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αν μπούν σε τάση, ακόμα και 380, ενώ είναι στα Ωμ. 
Για το ερώτημα σου με τον πυκνωτή λογικά ουτε και τα φτηνιαρικα των 10 Ευρώ πρέπει να έχοθν πρόβλημα στην τάση που δίνουν για να μετρήσουν αντίσταση στα 220 ε εκει κανουν μπαμ!  :Smile: 
και κατι ακόμα  :Smile:  γιατι δεν τον ξεφορτίζεις να τελειωνεις γιατι αλοιος θα περιμένεις τον διπλασιο χρόνο να σου δειξει?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου αλλά αν προσέξεις το μήνυμά μου, το πολύμετρο το βάζω στην ένδειξη των Ohm.



Συγνώμη, ενοούσα την μέτρηση των Ohm. Εκ παραδρομής έγραψα "μέτρηση τάσης".

----------


## electron

> Γειά σου και απο μένα συνάδελφε  ! Ο προβληματισμός που έχω είναι μήπως η εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα του πολυμέτρου, λόγω του οτι θα του διοχετεύσει κάποια ποσότητα ρεύματος (αφού θα έχουμε εκφόρτιση).



Λάμπρο δεν τίθεται θέμα από την στιγμή που η φόρτιση του πυκνωτή έχει προκληθεί από το ίδιο το πολύμετρο.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο αν το βάλεις στην θέση των αμπερ (που έχει πάρα πολύ μικρή αντίσταση).



Θα το ξαναπώ για να γίνει ποιο κατανοητό,
τα πολύμετρα έχουν μια αντίσταση εισόδου και για αυτό τον λόγο δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα πχ. σε μέτρηση τάσης έχουν περίπου στα 10ΜΩ,
στην θέση των ohm/συχνότητας/διόδου συνήθως αντέχουν χωρίς πρόβλημα ακόμα και στην πρίζα να το βάλεις.

Λοιπόν λίγο δύσκολο να χαλάσει από την ίδια την τάση του (αυτή θα φορτίσει τον πυκνωτή),
ΑΛΛΑ όπως ξαναείπα στην θέση που μετράει ένταση έχει πολύ μικρή αντίσταση και μια απότομη εκφόρτωση "ειδικά ηλεκτρολυτικού που έχουν μεγάλες χωρητικότητες" μπορεί και να σου δημιουργήσει κάποιο θέμα "σε μερικά δεν χρειάζεται καν να βάλεις τον ακροδέκτη σε άλλη θέση".

----------


## robotakias

Κατ'αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Επειδή έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στον έλεγχο εξαρτημάτων, ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα την εξής πληροφορία για τον έλεγχο πυκνωτή:

"_A pair of 1N400x diodes in parallel with opposite polarities may help protect the circuitry of a DMM. Since a DMM 
doesn't supply more than 0.6 V generally on ohms ranges, the diodes will not affect the readings but will conduct._"

Πρώτον, συμφωνείτε με το παραπάνω?

Δεύτερον, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως εννοεί ο ποιητής να συνδέσω τις διόδους. Εννοεί παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή με αντίστροφη πολικότητα? Εννοεί να συνδέσω την κάθε μια στο κάθε άκρο του πυκνωτή ώστε να καταλήγουν στις εισόδους του πολυμέτρου?...  :Confused1: 


Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κατ'αρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Επειδή έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στον έλεγχο εξαρτημάτων, ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα την εξής πληροφορία για τον έλεγχο πυκνωτή:
> 
> "_A pair of 1N400x diodes in parallel with opposite polarities may help protect the circuitry of a DMM. Since a DMM 
> doesn't supply more than 0.6 V generally on ohms ranges, the diodes will not affect the readings but will conduct._"
> 
> Πρώτον, συμφωνείτε με το παραπάνω?
> 
> Δεύτερον, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως εννοεί ο ποιητής να συνδέσω τις διόδους. Εννοεί παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή με αντίστροφη πολικότητα? Εννοεί να συνδέσω την κάθε μια στο κάθε άκρο του πυκνωτή ώστε να καταλήγουν στις εισόδους του πολυμέτρου?... 
> ...





Χμμμμ..... Για να άγει μια δίοδος (πχ μία 1Ν400χ) η τάση που θα την διαρέει (σε ορθή πολωση) πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση zener της διόδου, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη απο 0.6V τυπικά για τις περισσότερες διόδους. Αν η τάση που εφαρμόζετε στα άκρα της είναι μικρότερη απο 0.6V η δίοδος δεν άγει πρός καμία κατευθυνση. Αρα ο παραπάνω ισχυρισμός δέν μου ακούγετε σωστός.

 Συμπλήρωση: Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω απο το κείμενο, ενοεί να συνδέσεις τισ δύο διόδους μεταξύ τους, ανάποδα την μία απο την άλλη. Μετά συνδέεις το ένα ακρο απο τις διόδους αυτές στο + του πυκνωτή και το άλλο άκρο των διόδων στο + του πολύμετρου.

----------

robotakias (21-08-12)

----------


## geronimo

Eγώ πάντως όσες φορές έχω τσεκάρει ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή με διάφορα πολύμετρα σε θέση ΩΜ δέν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## electron

Θα συμφωνήσω πολύ απλά με τον Γρηγόρη. Λάμπρο όπως είπαμε. Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα καταστροφής οποιουδήποτε οργάνου όταν η φόρτιση του πυκνωτή έχει προκληθεί από το ίδιο το όργανο. Επομένως μην αναλώνεσαι σε κάτι που δεν χρήζει τέτοιας εμβάθυνσης. Εξάλλου δεν θα ήταν σωστό να επιχειρήσεις μια ωμική μέτρηση πυκνωτή σε έναν πυκνωτή που μόλις βγήκε από λειτουργία. Αν όμως πρέπει αυτό να γίνει πάση θυσία, τότε ο πιο ασφαλής τρόπος είναι να εκφορτίσεις τον επίμαχο πυκνωτή με μια αντίσταση.

----------

leosedf (21-08-12), 

robotakias (21-08-12)

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά αλλά πρόσεξε την αντίσταση γιατί εγώ ήθελα να ξεφορτίσω έναν 10.000μF και είχα πρόχειρη μια τυχαία 1/4W, φυσικά τηλεμεταφέρθηκε/εξαερώθηκε σε άλλη διάσταση αφού δεν μπόρεσα να τη βρω πουθενά.


Υ.Γ. Γεια σου Γιάννη λεβέντη  :Smile:

----------

electron (21-08-12)

----------


## robotakias

> Χμμμμ..... Για να άγει μια δίοδος (πχ μία 1Ν400χ) η τάση που θα την διαρέει (σε ορθή πολωση) πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση zener της διόδου, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη απο 0.6V τυπικά για τις περισσότερες διόδους. Αν η τάση που εφαρμόζετε στα άκρα της είναι μικρότερη απο 0.6V η δίοδος δεν άγει πρός καμία κατευθυνση. Αρα ο παραπάνω ισχυρισμός δέν μου ακούγετε σωστός.
> 
> Συμπλήρωση: Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω απο το κείμενο, ενοεί να συνδέσεις τισ δύο διόδους μεταξύ τους, ανάποδα την μία απο την άλλη. Μετά συνδέεις το ένα ακρο απο τις διόδους αυτές στο + του πυκνωτή και το άλλο άκρο των διόδων στο + του πολύμετρου.




Και εμένα κατι δεν μου πάει καλά με αυτό που λέει ο τύπος.
Τεσπα, αυτές τις πληροφορίες τις έχω βρει απο εδώ http://www.repairfaq.org/
Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει επισκεφθεί τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα ας μας πει την γνώμη του.
Με ανησυχεί μήπως αυτές οι πληροφορίες είναι λάθος ή απλά ο τύπος που τα έγραψε δεν ήταν και μεγάλο σαϊνη στα Αγγλικά και έτσι άλλο ήθελε να γράψει και άλλο έγραψε  :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:

----------


## robotakias

> Θα συμφωνήσω πολύ απλά με τον Γρηγόρη. Λάμπρο όπως είπαμε. Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα καταστροφής οποιουδήποτε οργάνου όταν η φόρτιση του πυκνωτή έχει προκληθεί από το ίδιο το όργανο. Επομένως μην αναλώνεσαι σε κάτι που δεν χρήζει τέτοιας εμβάθυνσης. Εξάλλου δεν θα ήταν σωστό να επιχειρήσεις μια ωμική μέτρηση πυκνωτή σε έναν πυκνωτή που μόλις βγήκε από λειτουργία. Αν όμως πρέπει αυτό να γίνει πάση θυσία, τότε ο πιο ασφαλής τρόπος είναι να εκφορτίσεις τον επίμαχο πυκνωτή με μια αντίσταση.



Εννοείται οτι ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να εκφορτιστεί πριν τον τσεκάρω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι φορτίο έχει μαζέψει..

Που λες συνάδελδε, θέλω να διευρύνω τις γνώσεις μου στον έλεγχο εξαρτημάτων και κατ΄επέκταση στον έλεγχο πλακετών και με έχει πιάσει μια μανία να βρω όσο περισσότερες πληροφορίες γίνεται  :Smile:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Σωστά αλλά πρόσεξε την αντίσταση γιατί εγώ ήθελα να ξεφορτίσω έναν 10.000μF και είχα πρόχειρη μια τυχαία 1/4W, φυσικά τηλεμεταφέρθηκε/εξαερώθηκε σε άλλη διάσταση αφού δεν μπόρεσα να τη βρω πουθενά.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γεια σου Γιάννη λεβέντη



Κωσταντινε, ξεφορτιζω 10F με 1/4W. Το θεμα ειναι τι ρευμα τραβηξες. Στις μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες θελει μεγαλουτσικη αντισταση και υπομονη :Biggrin:

----------


## spiroscfu

Με 10F δεν θα του τελεμεταφερόνταν, είπε με 10.000uF (δηλ. πολλά βολτ όχι λίγα),

φυσικά με την κατάλληλη αντίσταση θα ξεφόρτιζε γρηγορότερα από τον δικό σου.

----------


## robotakias

> Κωσταντινε, ξεφορτιζω 10F με 1/4W. Το θεμα ειναι τι ρευμα τραβηξες. Στις μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες θελει μεγαλουτσικη αντισταση και υπομονη



Ο πυκνωτής σου στα πόσα Volt ήταν? Γιατί παίζει και αυτό ρόλο στην ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στον πυκνωτή, έτσι δεν είναι?

Εννοώ π.χ. σε έναν 400μF/350V θα είναι αποθηκευμένη περισσότερη ενέργεια απο έναν 400μF/250V.

----------


## electron

Λαμπρο η διηλεκτρικη ταση αντοχης ενος πυκνωτη δεν εχει να κανει με την ικανοτητα αποθυκευσης φορτιου και κατ επεκτασης ενεργειας.

----------

geronimo (22-08-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Η ικανότητα αποθήκευσης του πυκνωτή είναι Q=F*V,
δηλ. όσο μεγαλύτερη τάση αντέχει τόσο μεγαλύτερη αποθηκευτική ικανότητα έχει.

----------


## electron

Στην πράξη όμως Σπύρο, η τάση που αναγράφεται πάνω σε ένα πυκνωτή υποδηλώνει την ονομαστική τάση η οποία μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στα άκρα του πυκνωτή. Η χωρητικότητα εκφραζόμενη σε Farad είναι ίδια τόσο για ένα πυκνωτή π.χ 100μf/16v όσο και για έναν στα 100μf/25v. Αυτό που στην ουσία αλλάζει στο παράδειγμα είναι η σταθερά RC, δηλαδή ο χρόνος φόρτισης εκφόρτισης.

----------


## spiroscfu

Εννοούσα αποθηκευτική ικανότητα σε φορτίο/ενέργεια,
ο πρώτος θα έχει 16*(100*10^-6) ενώ ο δεύτερος σαφώς μεγαλύτερη (x25V).

Όσο μεγαλύτερος σε τάση είναι ένας πυκνωτής τόσο ποιο μεγάλο φορτίο αποθηκεύει.

----------


## electron

Καλώς. :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός ο πρώτος θα αποθηκεύσει 1,6mQ ενώ ο δεύτερος 2,5mQ 
ή σε joules  J=1/2(C* V^2).

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Όταν ένα πολυμετρο δεν έχει προστασία υπέρτασης στην κλίμακα των Ωμ,  ναι πεθαίνει από έναν φορτισμένο πυκνωτή. 

Για αυτό όταν αγοράζουμε έχουμε τα μάτια μας δεκατέσσερα και δεν κοιτάμε μόνο το πόσο κάνει.

----------


## KOKAR

μπορούμε ομως να αποφορτίσουμε τον πυκνωτή πριν τον βάλουμε να τον μετρήσουμε.......

----------


## robotakias

> Γιάννη για να γίνω ποιο κατανοητός ο πρώτος θα αποθηκεύσει 1,6mQ ενώ ο δεύτερος 2,5mQ 
> ή σε joules J=1/2(C* V^2).



Και για να δούμε πόσα watt αντίστασης θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, έχουμε: W=J/t, όπου t ο επιθυμητός χρόνος αποφόρτισης του πυκνωτή. :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν "ανοίξουμε" τον τύπο μας δίνει και την αντίσταση,
W=J/t 
U*I=J/t ή U*(U/R)=J/t
που αν το λύσουμε ως προς R μας κάνει R=(t/J)*U^2.


Φυσικά μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τον νόμο του ωμ για να μην παιδευόμαστε.

----------

